# Bikepark freier Odenwald



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

Haltet den Odenwald frei von diesen Bikeparks , die zerstören nur die schöne Natur.
Der Odenwald eine Oase der Stille und des Friedens
Der Odenwald ein Refugium der Natur
Lass die Fahrt durch die Wälder und Wiesen, bleibt auf den Wegen
Stört nicht die Tiere die in Wald und Wiese Leben
Lasst den Planzen auch noch einen Spielraum

Lasst einfach die Finger vom Fahren quer durch den Wald
Baut keine Hinternisse oder sonstige Bauten zum Fahren in den Wald
Lasst den Wald und die Wiesen der FAUNA UND FlORA

Lasst die Naturschutzgebiete in Ruhe

Haltet den Odenwald sauber von illegalem Müll

Beahret den Odenwald vor Zerstörung der Natur durch Biken in Wald ,Feld und Flur


----------



## wawa68 (24. April 2009)

naja... 03:14 Uhr geschrieben... 
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da jemand heute ziemliche Kopfschmerzen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (24. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ein Rotsocken-Troll 

Man beachte das Reg-Datum!



> Baut keine Hinternisse


Das machen ja schon die senilen alten Rotsocken.

Für die massiven Umweltzerstörungen im ODW sind ja die ganzen Wanderer und der Forst zuständig. 



Muss man umbedingt mit den Auto durch unseren schönen Odenwald kurven um dann 10 min Spazieren zu gehen? 

Ich würde sofort ein Sonntags-Fahrverbot für PKWs im Odenwald unterstützen.

Ray

P.S.: zum Glück sind die meisten aus den Fußvolk ganz vernünnftig und friedlich!


----------



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

Ganz speziell die Darmstädter Heiner,
die bringe ja a noch ihrn Müll mit in de Odenwald und entsorgen dann im Wald


----------



## richtig (24. April 2009)

... und gestern um 22:47 hast Du offensichtlich mit Deinem Beitragsspam angefangen.

Aber wieso nicht. Ich bin auch für den Bikepark "Freier Odenwald" - als Rinnenersatz.


----------



## rayc (24. April 2009)

Habe die anderen Spam-Beiträge auch gesehen.

Meldung ist raus.
@Schlurie, so anonym ist das Web nicht


----------



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

schönes Wochende , melde mich wieder sobald ich was über die weiteren Fakten zum Bikepark Beerfelden weiß.
Im Moment sieht es ja so aus dass für die benötigten Gutachten etc.ein nicht gerader  kleiner Betrag aufzubringen ist.
Morgen werd ich mal den 1 Kilometer von Beerfelden rüber laufen und schauen was los ist.
Heute war es ja sehr ruhig außer mir war keiner auf der Strecke
Tschüss bis bald


----------



## easymtbiker (24. April 2009)

leute, lasst die finger von den pillen.... auch wenn alle sagen, das die harmlos sind.....


----------



## richtig (24. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> schönes Wochende , melde mich wieder sobald ich was über die weiteren Fakten zum Bikepark Beerfelden weiß.
> Im Moment sieht es ja so aus dass für die benötigten Gutachten etc.ein nicht gerader  kleiner Betrag aufzubringen ist.
> Morgen werd ich mal den 1 Kilometer von Beerfelden rüber laufen und schauen was los ist.
> Heute war es ja sehr ruhig außer mir war keiner auf der Strecke
> Tschüss bis bald



wie bitte? was ist da denn gerade los? was passiert?

grussascha


----------



## yoyojas (24. April 2009)

was ist das ? ein forum für oder gegen biker ?
ich denke da wartet einer auf kommentare die nicht gut sind.

denn hier hat einer insider wissen......


----------



## aradriel (24. April 2009)

Darauf erst alle 10 Meter eine Rückholschneise. Prost!
Such dir doch ein eigenes Hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2009)

Hi,

eigentlich antwortet man solchen  Menschen?? ja nicht. Mach ich jetzt auch nicht. Finde den Typen aus dem *Poesie-Forum* ja ganz witzig! Danke für mein lächeln am morgen.

Schreib gerne weiter rein. 

Danke an easymtbiker, gut erkannt!

Aber ich gebe ihm recht: ich fahr jetzt nicht mehr im den Odenwald, finde ich eigentlich ne Gute IDEE. 

Gruß 
LarsLipp


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. April 2009)

bitte thema schließen! danke^.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> bitte thema schließen! danke^.



Nein bitte noch nicht schliessen, ich möchte noch mal gerne zeigen was
für Umweltrabauken wir sind 

HD-freeride e.V. zum beispiel 






vona Zeitung 




noch ä mol vona Zeitung 




Unser Flyer 




Wer macht den Wald kaputt? 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## fastmike (27. April 2009)

,habt ihr evt.pics von gestern?gruss


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

Spitzen Beitrag Guru 
6 Daumen dafür 
Der wehrte Herr H. J. M. aus E. ist Profi-Spammer. In Wirklichkeit gehts gar nicht um einen Erhalt der Natur sondern darum zu stänkern und sich wichtig zu machen .
Sonst würde er sich an Müllsammel-Aktionen oder ähnlich sinnvollem beteiligen ..... 

(im übrigen graust es mich bei seiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, wohl in der Schule nicht richtig aufgepasst. Wer sich selbst so wichtig nimmt sollte darauf besser achten .....)


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. April 2009)

jap das waren sehr gute beiträge! sauber ;-) aktion!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. April 2009)

Jetzt werden schon die Wanderer von der Presse als Dreckspatzen bezeichnet. 


Dabei sind es nicht die Wanderer die ihren Muell achtlos in den Wald werfen, sondern die Spaziergaenger .

@guru39, gute Aktion 

@ope, du hast es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ray


----------



## one track mind (28. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Haltet den Odenwald frei von diesen Bikeparks , die zerstören nur die schöne Natur.
> Der Odenwald eine Oase der Stille und des Friedens
> Der Odenwald ein Refugium der Natur
> Lass die Fahrt durch die Wälder und Wiesen, bleibt auf den Wegen
> ...


----------



## fl1p (28. April 2009)




----------

